# Dishwasher Receptacle



## jar546 (Jul 14, 2019)

Ok so the dishwasher receptacle is AFCI and GFCI protected, but, this is the location.  Pass or Fail?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 15, 2019)

Jar, Looks compliant unless the NEC has changed?

2005 & 2011 NEC allows it under 422.16 if meeting ALL the conditions (1-5). 

Number 5 sez the receptacle shall be accessible. NEC definition for accessible is meet, the DW can be removed. DW's have been installed this way for some time. Old school.

Cord can't be over 4-ft long and is appears to be a grounded type, receptacle is in a safe spot and in the same place as the appliance.

I personally like to see the receptacle in the adjacent sink base cabinet but have run across this from time to time. 

What's been added is the GFCI and AFCI requirements. 

Honestly when did you have to disconnect your DW, when you replaced it right?


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 15, 2019)

Agree with pc1


----------



## jar546 (Jul 15, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Jar, Looks compliant unless the NEC has changed?
> 
> 2005 & 2011 NEC allows it under 422.16 if meeting ALL the conditions (1-5).
> 
> ...




The NEC has changed and if you are under the 2017 NEC, this is NOT compliant as it is a violation of 422.16(B)(2)(6) which states:  _The receptacle for a built in dishwasher shall be located in the space adjacent to the space occupied by the dishwasher._


----------



## HForester (Jul 15, 2019)

Question: What kind of box fitting is acceptable for an appliance cord?  I have seen some where the installer just runs the wire through the hole in the connection box (on the dishwasher). THAT isn't right. Is a clamp connector for non metallic cable (romex) a "correct" way?That isn't what the clamp is listed for. My personal preference is to use a round cord and install a cord grip fitting connector.  When it comes to flat wire appliance cords, I think they make a also make a flat wire cord grip connector.

What is being done out there that has been found to be acceptable?


----------



## ICE (Jul 15, 2019)

I have gone through three dishwashers and each one had a cord already installed.


----------



## steveray (Jul 16, 2019)

Jeff, do you have section out of the IRC? That's what most of ours are wired to.....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 16, 2019)

ICE said:


> I have gone through three dishwashers



Me too!


----------



## HForester (Jul 16, 2019)

ICE said:


> I have gone through three dishwashers and each one had a cord already installed.



_Really!? _I have hooked up so many new DWs and none had a power cord. I have always had to put a cord on them (if that is how i wanted to make the electrical connection. Most of the time, it was just nonmetallic cable to the connection box. Technically, I don't consider that kosher but it is how zillions are done in my area.


----------



## ICE (Jul 16, 2019)

HForester said:


> _Really!? _I have hooked up so many new DWs and none had a power cord. I have always had to put a cord on them (if that is how i wanted to make the electrical connection. Most of the time, it was just nonmetallic cable to the connection box. Technically, I don't consider that kosher but it is how zillions are done in my area.


I guess I got lucky.   They each plugged into a receptacle under the sink.


----------



## HForester (Jul 16, 2019)

How lucky you are! Hooking up a too short piece of stiff nonmetallic cable to that little tiny box under the DW is a real PIA.

I am probably overthinking the "flat cord strain relief box connector"  a little too much. Too much influence from experience in a former career where everything had to be, and look, "just right" for every application. ( In other words, too much of a "milspec" concept for the building applications we are involved with._ Even the DW and disposal manufacturers offer cord connection kits with a standard, metal nonmetallic cable box connector no matter if the cord is flat or round.


----------



## ICE (Jul 16, 2019)

My son-in-law replaced their dishwasher and he’s still living so I’m sure that it came with the cord installed.


----------

